# Breakaway Surf Rods?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Has anyone used a Breakaway Surf rod? The have a new LDX rod, an economy 13er that Im considering. I realize that it will not be able to compare the high-end models, but Im looking for a quality rod to pair with my first conventional surf reel. Any information/opinions on Breakaway would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Roost, i saw those LD-X models, all i can say is SWEEEEEETNESS...they have the same grips as the Carp rods by FOX for carp fishing...the Warrior and Warrior XT models. I have a pair of the Warrior 13' 3.25TC..the handle grips are awesome, i like them a lot!
The finish on the LD-X blanks are exactly like my 13' 3.00TC Shimano Technium Carp rods..it has to be seen in the sunlight to really get good look at them..again an AWEOME touch.

I just wish Break-A-Way made those LD-X rods in other sizes, would love a pair of them in 9' for all-around fishing(carp, cats, hybrids, ect).

Since they are new, i dought you'll find anyone here thats used them yet...and at an "economy" price of $189 i dought many would rush to go pick one up....but then again the guys at Fishermans sold a ton of the St. Croix Elite surf rods like the one i got from them...which shocked me at $300 a pop! Guess im not the ONLY crazy one out there..hmm..lol. 










Scott


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I ordered a Breakaway LDX today. Ive read reviews comparing the LDX to a Zziplex Powertex Bass, and if it is even close to a Zziplex, under $200 is a STEAL! Now, I need to pick-out a reel.

Penn 525 Mag

Daiwa x20SHV

Daiwa x30SHV

Avet SX

Avet MX

Any opinions? The rod and reel will be used for long distance catfishing near tailwaters, and to toss the occasional striper jig.

Has anyone bought a reel from Hatteras Outfitters? Ive bought small items from them before, and Im just curious what type of experience others have had with them.

Thanks!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal..i do know Breakaway is only one of two dealers in the USA that deals with CENTURY blanks...the other is http://www.hatterasjack.com/ and they are one of the best sources for long distance fishing/casting.

I was thinking of picking up one of the 13' LDX spinning rods myself for long range spodding.

Scott


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been on that site a lot lately, and plan to have a rod built by Ryan White of Hatteras Jacks here in the next few weeks. Im looking for a spinning rod to cast 2-3oz spoons. I have it narrowed down to three blanks:

Century Tip Tornado Ultra lite
Zziplex Powertex Bass
Zziplex Profile

I really want the Zziplex Profile, but the blank alone costs more than the other two fully built.


----------

